# Is Robert's Lines still around?



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if Robert’s Lines is still in business? Located somewhere in New York, I think. He had some really nice stuff.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry Barnes will come up on this one. 

They are out of business basically, but still have a few parts from stuff they used to make. 

Jerry has a Zephyr .... search the forums for that, I think he had a youtube of it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry just happen to find the Zephyr. dont think he bought from original company.  Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*They may be back in busness, as they have an ad in the new GR magazine...........*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob is still running the company. Has a old streamliner he is selling right now. It's cast metal, all his stuff is metal. I think he still has some Challenger kits, no more Zephyr stuff though. I did get mine from him RJ! He's made LOTS of things over the years, most of it in Standard Gauge. He's in Chicago till next week. You can write me and I'll give you his email address, if you are interested. His Challenger kit is about twice what a MTH one is, but is 1/29th. He's a nice guy to deal with.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Challenger kit is 1/29th  please explain? would like one...


----------

